# Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus



## Prozessorarchitektur (25. April 2013)

*Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Und ohne Studiert zu haben
was gibt es und welche Anforderungen braucht man?
Ich kenne nur handwerkliches oder Schleppen, dazu Teilzeit oder halbtags. flexible Arbeitszeit?
versucht mal das im AA Berufsinfo Center zu erfahren
Was man mitbringt
Berufsausbildungsabschluss Handwerk bsp geselle.
angelernter Helfer in lagerarbeit.


----------



## ryzen1 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Was mir jetzt spontan einfällt, ist Taxifahrer ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Generell muss man eigendlich überall damit rechnen auch mal körperlich aktiv zu werden. Als Cab - Driver muss man aber auch mit Gepäck rechnen. Wach und Schieß ähh Schließ könnte in die Richtung gehen je nach Einsatzweck, Verkäufer ( ok da kann es teilweise auch vorkommen mit Waren verräumen ). Im Bereich Versicherungskaufmann hätte man wenig mit körperlichen Einsatz zu tun.


----------



## polarwolf (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

es gibt jede Menge solcher Dienstleistungsberufe, z.B. Versicherungskaufmann, Bankkaufmann, auch wenn du in der Industrie Zerspanungsmechaniker, Werkzeugmacher oder so was ähnliches lernst, ist da körperliches Anpacken nicht gefragt, sondern man muss CNC-Maschinen bedienen etc.


----------



## Research (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

McDonalds, höchstens mal 1,5 Kilo Käse.
(übrigens ein sehr guter Lückenfüller zwischen Ferien;Schule, Abschluss;Arbeit/Ausbildung.)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Gibt es irgendwelche Neigungen, Hobbys usw die man berücksichtigen könnte wie auch Führerscheine? Wenn man guter Schwimmer wäre könnte man zb Pool - Hai werden, oder ein Job im grafischen Bereich?


----------



## Metalic (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Musste bei dem Tital (Berufe ohne körperlichen Fokus) sofort an DEN Beruf für dich denken. Beamter!


----------



## turbosnake (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Feuerwehrmann?
Ernsthaft.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

psychiater, therapeut  oder SEK.


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Programmierung oder Web Design. Mit genug Motivation und Interesse muss man nicht Informatik o.ä. studiert haben, um als Programmierer zu jobben. Wenn man bei 0 anfängt ist es sicher schwierig, aber definitiv nicht unschaffbar. Software Engineering ist mitunter auch ein sehr liberales Berufsfeld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Maschinist auf einem Segelschiff, oder Ausguck auf einem U-Boot 
Fahrradkurier, Überwachungsorgan für den ruhenden Verkehr ....


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Ich befürchte einen Beruf komplett ohne die geringste körperliche Tätigkeit wird nichts geben bevor man beruflich Hartzer oder Rentner werden kann (zumindest ersteres geht sogar).

Die meisten Berufe, in denen das Gewicht sehr stark auf intelektuellen Leistungen und kaum auf Körperkraft gelegt ist sind dann aber auch mit studieren verbunden (was du ja auch ausschließt) - wobei man zumindest auch als Ingenieur hier und da mal angreifen sollte (ich hasse die reinen Schreibtischtiere und versuche nicht selbst zu einem zu mutieren).

Das einzige was mir da einfällt wäre evtl Sachbearbeiter/Verwaltungsangestellter in verschiedensten Formen - die meisten von denen verbringen 99% der Zeit sitzend am Schreibtisch, zumindest bei uns.

Ob das aber tatsächlich wünschenswert ist (wenn man nicht ohnehin aufgrund körperlicher Gegebenheiten dazu gezwungen ist) steht auf einem andren Blatt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Hartz 4 bringt aber anderweitig viele Anstrengungen und bei Lohnerhöhungen sieht man Alt aus . Mal im ernst, 8 Std. den Schreibtisch zu bewachen wäre nix für mich.
Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für einen Job ohne körperliche Anstrengungen?


----------



## Beam39 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Daytrader


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Interessanter Thread, den werd ich hier mal im Auge behalten  

Ich werd bald auch nach nem Job ausschau halten müssen, in denen ich nicht viel Laufen/Stehen muss, aufgrund einer Behinderung, jedoch will ich möglichst studieren usw.  
Was einem da noch offen bleibt weiß ich selbst garnicht, mal schauen, vielleicht findet sich hier ja ein guter Berufszweig


----------



## Mick-Jogger (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Vielleicht nicht ganz das was gesucht wird aber es scheint zu funktionieren: 

Arbeitslosengeld : Warum sich jemand bewusst für Hartz IV entscheidet - Nachrichten Panorama - DIE WELT

Ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache aber für ne Überbrückungszeit? Vielleicht?


----------



## dekay55 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wach und Schieß ähh Schließ könnte in die Richtung gehen je nach Einsatzweck,


 
Vergiss es  Auch wenn man vieleicht bei manch Objekt wirklich nur bisl rumlaufen muss, so müsste man um an den Job bekommen schon Körperlich fit sein, kurz gesagt bei der einstellung wird schon auf die Körperliche verfassung geachtet. 
Vorraussetzungen im Wach und Sicherheitsgewerbe :
Minimum : Unterweisung nach §34A GewO
Optimal  : Sachkundeprüfung nach §34A GewO
Perfekt  : Berufsausbildung  Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit 

Je höher die Qualifikation desto höher der Lohn, als Bonus kommt dann noch z.b Waffensachkundeprüfung, und je nach Objekt evt. noch Betriebsanitäter, usw. 

Bis dahin ist es aber nen Steiniger weg das kann ich jetz schon sagen, und wenn man Pech hat landet man genau auf nem Objekt wo man dann doch sich stark körperlich betätigen muss, Sicherheitsdienst ist kein Wunschkonzert wo man sich das beste rauspicken kann, auserdem sollte man sich im klaren sein das man keine festen Arbeitsszeiten hat, und man sehr sehr oft 12 stunden Arbeiten muss, Und nur mit unterweisung ist der Tariflohn sau gering, also sollte man schon ne Sachkundeprüfung absolviert haben, kostet bei der IHK zwischen 150-250€ je nach Region und setzt vorraus das man sich so einige Paragraphen auswendig merken kann, ne sehr gute Menschenkenntniss, sauberes auftretten, keinerlei Vorstrafen, usw. 

Am einfachsten ist eigentlich die Schriftliche Prüfung hier muss man einfach nur sau viel Material auswendig können, bei der Mündlichen wirds gravierend, hier wird geschult drauf geachtet das man das zeug nicht nur Auswendig gelernt hat, sondern das man den Inhalt auch versteht, da wird dann z.b nicht gefragt welcher Paragraph ausm BGB für Defensiven Notstand steht, oder für Aggressiven Notstand, sondern warum das so ist, und wann man welchen einzusetzen hat. Damit aber auch nicht genug bei meiner Prüfung saß ich vor 2 Polizei Psychologen, nen Typi von der IHK, nen Brandmeister ( für fragen von Unfallverhütungsvorschrift ) jeder hat einen ausgequetscht und ein Psychologe hat nur beobachtet wie man sich verhält. 
Je nach Bundesland und IHK können die prüfungen wirklich sehr brutal sein, ich errinner mich noch bei mir. von 90 leuten haben 60 die Schriftliche bestanden, und von den 60 sind 9 durch die Mündliche gekommen.... 
Da der Markt sehr überschwemmt ist von "Securitys" sind die Prüfung recht hart geworden, kurz gesagt es kommt längt nicht mehr jeder einfach an den 34a dran. Und nur mit der Unterweisung würd ich in der Branche garnicht erst anfangen. 

Gruß von einer Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit der auch grad wieder ne 12 stunden Nachtschicht schiebt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Es geht in dem Thread ja eher nur darum das der TE keine körperliche Arbeit wünscht. Sich über das Berufsbild zu informieren ist natürlich Pflicht


----------



## Supeq (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Softwareentwicklung wäre doch das Beste, da braucht man noch nicht mal das Haus verlassen,nach einem Abschluss fragt auch niemand und die Kohle stimmt, wenn man gut ist^^


----------



## turbosnake (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Blogger


----------



## debalz (26. April 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Admin


----------



## Zocker_Boy (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Wie wärs mit Fotograf? Gibt ja auch Berufs-Fotografen für Presse, Rundfunk, Zeitschriften etc.
Die Frage bleibt halt, ob man bei dem Job heutzutage noch viel verdient, weil ja jeder mit nem Fotohandy in der Hand glaubt, gute Bilder machen zu können ^^


----------



## sfc (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Der Pressefotograf ist genauso im Sterben begriffen wie die Printmedien. Klar gibt es den noch, aber wenn man dabei nicht brotlos bleiben will, muss man schon eine Koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet sein. Früher hat sich jedes Lokalblatt welche geleistet. Heute bekommt der Reporter die Kamera mit in die Hand gedrückt. Heutzutage kann eben jeder brauchbare Bilder machen, wenn man ihm eine halbwegs vernünftige Kamera in die Hand drückt. Preise muss das Resultat ja keine gewinnen.


----------



## Z28LET (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Ich würde mal im Bereich Büroangestellter schauen. 
Ist ja ein weites Spektrum und die körperliche Arbeit ist eher gering, wenn man jetzt mal von Sachen wie einige Akten, Rechnungen oder Berichte holen oder tragen absieht.
In manchen bereichen ist auch ein Quereinstieg möglich. Wobei natürlich eine abgeschlossene Kaufmännische Ausbildung von Vorteil wäre.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*



Z28LET schrieb:


> Ist ja ein weites Spektrum und die körperliche Arbeit ist eher gering, wenn man jetzt mal von Sachen wie einige Akten, Rechnungen oder Berichte holen oder tragen absieht.


 
Dafür gibt es ja so Rollwägelchen und Auszubildende/Praktikanten.

Ansonsten ist Callcenter-Agent noch ein Tipp - wenn man von der Last des Headsets nicht zu Boden gedrückt wird.


----------



## Metalic (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Sucht der TE eigentlich noch etwas oder hat er sich schon entschieden?
Der Thread ist immerhin schon von Ende April.


----------



## Supeq (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Fußballprofi bei Schalke wäre auch noch ne Alternative!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*



sfc schrieb:


> Der Pressefotograf ist genauso im Sterben begriffen wie die Printmedien. Klar gibt es den noch, aber wenn man dabei nicht brotlos bleiben will, muss man schon eine Koryphäe auf seinem Gebiet sein. Früher hat sich jedes Lokalblatt welche geleistet. Heute bekommt der Reporter die Kamera mit in die Hand gedrückt. Heutzutage kann eben jeder brauchbare Bilder machen, wenn man ihm eine halbwegs vernünftige Kamera in die Hand drückt. Preise muss das Resultat ja keine gewinnen.


 
Und selbst wenn man gleich Redakteur/Journalist draus macht (wofür kein Studium nötig ist, WENN mans auch so drauf hat):
Reporter im Außeneinsatz ist ganz sicher nicht ohne körperlichen Einsatz möglich. Man muss vielleicht keine schweren Lasten bewegen, aber den ganzen Tag auf den Beinen zu sein (und den Rest im Auto), ist alles andere als schonend.

Reine Fotografen dürfte es heute allenfalls noch in Naturfotografie geben. Da ist aber sowieso nichts mit Anstellung, sondern nur selbst und ständig arbeiten (und ganz selten mal bezahlt werden) - und körperliche Belastungen sollen auch in wechselnder Höhe (je nach Fitness des angreifenden Nashorns) vorkommen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Lokomotivführer oder LKW-Fahrer würde mir da auch noch einfallen. Man ist zwar auch den ganzen Tag unterwegs, aber überwiegend im Sitzen. Dafür hat man aber ziemlich viel Stress, weil man stets Fahrpläne oder Liefertermine einhalten muss.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Pförtner. Dann kannst du den ganzen Tag in irgendnem Glaskasten sitzen, Tacos fressen und Sport gucken.


----------



## Patrin (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Wie wäre es mit der Richtung Tontechniker? Bei Radio/Fernsehen wohl immer gebraucht, nicht s überlaufen wie Journalismus, man hat etwas mit Technik zu tun und wird vermutlich dennoch viel sitzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Zur Tontechnik gehört auch der Aufbau der Tontechnik. Im Fernseh-/Radiostudio egal, aber davon gibts nichts viele. Mit der Ausweichmöglichkeit Veranstaltungstechnik sollte man also kein Problem haben, wenn man in die Richtung geht.


----------



## Deeron (11. Dezember 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Tontechnik gehört auch der Aufbau der Tontechnik. Im Fernseh-/Radiostudio egal, aber davon gibts nichts viele. Mit der Ausweichmöglichkeit Veranstaltungstechnik sollte man also kein Problem haben, wenn man in die Richtung geht.



Und in der Veranstaltungstechnik (Wenn man nicht gerade Veranstaltungsmeister ist und nur mit dem Klemmbrett umher läuft) ist die körperliche Belastung doch schon recht groß. Und das nicht nur vom zu tragenden Gewicht her gesehen. Arbeiten bei jedem Wetter und zu jeder Uhrzeit. Unregelmäßige Arbeitszeiten etc.


----------



## Lexx (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Bettler?
U-Bahn-Fahrer?
Rezeptionist?
Drogendealer?


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Sind alle vier keine Berufe!


----------



## Noob-boost (13. Dezember 2013)

Lehrer? Musst dich halt mit teilweise dummen und nervigen Kinder auseinander setzen...


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Das ist wohl eher das komplette Gegenteil davon.


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Als Anwendungsentwickler musst du außer auf der Tastatur rumzutippen eigentlich keine körperliche Arbeit leisten ^^ .
Wird wohl in jedem Beruf mal ne Ausnahme geben ,dass man dem Chef mal beim schleppen oder so helfen muss,aber das sind dann auch echt Ausnahmen.


----------



## Seeefe (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Naja was versteht man überhaupt unter "ohne körperlichen Fokus"?  

Darunter fallen für mich eig. alle Bürojobs und die meisten Dienstleistungsberufe. 

Mal da etwas zu stehen, da zwei Kisten mit Akten zu tragen usw. sind für mich keine köperliche Arbeit in dem Sinne.


----------



## Zeus18 (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Ja an die Bürojobs habe ich auch an erster Stelle gedacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Darunter fallen für mich eig. alle Bürojobs und die meisten Dienstleistungsberufe.



Sehr viele Dienstleistungsberufe sind einfach dadurch körperlich belastend, dass man ständig unterwegs ist (egal ob man den ganzen Tag im Auto sitzt oder den ganzen Tag durch die Filiale hetzt). Bei Bürojobs ist eben der zweite Punkt kritisch:
Und ohne höhere Ausbildung.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sehr viele Dienstleistungsberufe sind einfach dadurch körperlich belastend, dass man ständig unterwegs ist (egal ob man den ganzen Tag im Auto sitzt oder den ganzen Tag durch die Filiale hetzt). Bei Bürojobs ist eben der zweite Punkt kritisch:
> Und ohne höhere Ausbildung.


 
Ja dann bleibt man am besten direkt zu Hause, wenn selbst sitzen eine köperliche Belastung darstellt, was ich jetzt nicht abstreiten möchte, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zu einem aufm Bau, etc. ist.


----------



## lolinger123 (21. Dezember 2013)

Denke auch so in der Richtung Informatik wäre am besten für dich. 

Ansonsten würde mir auch nur noch Versicherungskaufmann und Bankkaufmann einfallen.

Und veranstaltungstechnik ist alles andere als nen Bürojob


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Berufe ohne Körperlichen Fokus*

Geh in die Politik. Da musst du nur gut reden können


----------

